# locale per i materiali di scarto



## simenon

Buongiorno a tutti. Non riesco a trovare la parola specifica per indicare il locale in cui vengono messi i materiali di scarto della fabbrica (pezzi venuti male, residui di pezzi tagliati ecc) destinati a essere in qualche modo riciclati. Non penso che si possa definire "discarica della fabbrica", ma non mi viene in mente nessuna espressione. Come potrei definirlo secondo voi? Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim 
Il deposito degli scarti/cascami?


----------



## Spiritoso78

Buon giorno,

concordo con quanto detto da Matou. Oppure, sul retro o all'esterno di alcune ditte metalmeccaniche, del legno o di alcune falegnamerie, potresti trovare:

*Deposito / area scarti lavorazione*


----------



## simenon

Grazie Matou e Spiritoso. In realtà mi servirebbe un nome in cui non compare la parola "scarti", perché "scarti" mi serve poco prima. I cascami a quanto capisco non sono esattamente la stessa cosa, sono i residui tipo fibre, segatura. Però se non si trova di meglio userò come suggerite "deposito degli scarti" o "deposito scarti di lavorazione" o qualcosa del genere e cercherò di cambiare l'altra frase in cui compaiono gli scarti. Devo anche aggiungere (è sempre meglio saperlo) che si tratta di una fabbrica russa della fine degli anni trenta. Per cui per esempio "area scarti" mi sembra troppo moderno. Pensandoci, a quel punto, se non posso eliminare "scarti", forse semplificherei dicendo solo "tra gli scarti di lavorazione della fabbrica" (trovo che con l'aggiunta di "lavorazione" suggerita da Spiritoso 78 sia molto meglio). Perché in realtà devo dire sempicemente che il personaggio collezionava dei pezzi di materiale raccolti nel deposito degli scarti della fabbrica (in cui lavora).


----------



## pulteney

Dato il contesto, "frutti della rivoluzione" potrebbe andare bene? Scherzi a parte, oltre a "deposito" che ne dici di "magazzino"? Nella gestione aziendale dell'epoca gli scarti non necessariamente avevano un'area dedicata.


----------



## simenon

Grazie per il parere pulteney. Per magazzino non so, in realtà già deposito mi sembra un po' impreciso come nome da dare al posto dove si mettono gli scarti, magazzino mi pare che faccia un effetto ancora più strano. E' vero che magari non c'era un posto specifico, con un nome specifico, però un qualcosa doveva esserci perché nel mio testo (che è francese) viene nominato con una parola che significa più o meno "posto in cui si mettono i rifiuti ingombranti o gli scarti suscettibili di essere riciclati" o secondo un altro vocabolario "deposito di scarti riciclabili". E nel caso specifico siamo in un mobilificio e il personaggio recupera da questo "posto" dei pezzi di legno. Quindi anche se non c'era una vera area dedicata, magari li mettevano in una stanza o in un angolo di cortile, chissà.


----------



## pulteney

E "ripostiglio", come lo trovi?


----------



## VogaVenessian

C'è anche il CAMPO DI RECUPERO degli sfasciacarroze, per esempio. Sono però all'aperto in genere.


----------



## pulteney

VogaVenessian said:


> C'è anche il CAMPO DI RECUPERO degli sfasciacarroze, per esempio. Sono però all'aperto in genere.


Mitico il campo di recupero!!! Quanti baruconi che te ghe cate!  (Quanti intrallazzatori che ci trovi)


----------



## matoupaschat

Adesso che so meglio cosa cerchi, Sim, ho riletto la discussione francese sull'argomento e mi viene di dire che si tratta semplicemente di "un posto/locale di sgombero" (letteralmente, in francese, dove si mettono le cose per _sbarazzarsene_). In un mobilificio si scarteranno per lo più pezzi di legno che saranno conservati al riparo dalla pioggia per alimentare il fuoco. Negli anni trenta, la parola "riciclare" non esisteva (coniata nel 1959, secondo Zingarelli).


----------



## simenon

Grazie ancora per i vostri suggerimenti. Non avevo intenzione di utilizzare "riciclare", ma comunque grazie mille per la precisazione, Matou (non si sa mai mi fosse venuto in mente!). Il ripostiglio secondo me è un altra cosa. E il posto di sgombero pure è tipo ripostiglio, credo. "Campo di recupero" non l'ho mai sentito, ma sarà per mia ignoranza. Ora cerco un po'. Ci penso ancora.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,

Si potrebbe definire anche _deposito materiali di risulta_.
Solo un'idea.


----------



## simenon

Grazie Angel, è vero. Non ci avevo proprio pensato ai "materiali di risulta". In effetti è una buona idea. Forse solo un po' troppo tecnico, troppo moderno, ma in fondo potrebbe andare In un sito ho trovato "area di stoccaggio per i materiali di risulta". Forse però risulterebbe un po' didascalico all'interno di un romanzo. Il brano dice più o meno "Ha creato una specie di collezione di rottami/pezzi di scarto raccolti nel deposito dei materiali di risulta della fabbrica". Un po' pesante forse. Non so. Grazie ancora e buona giornata.


----------



## pulteney

Non fila via liscissimo - non so quale sia lo stile di scrittura nel testo originale - ma secondo me: "Ha creato una specie di collezione coi rottami di fabbrica raccolti nel deposito risulta" è già più scorrevole. Ho spostato fabbrica prima per aumentare la scorrevolezza. Poi vedi tu!


----------



## simenon

Ciao pulteney. Non posso spostare fabbrica prima, perché i rottami non sono tutti di fabbrica. Infatti in realtà la frase continua "Ha creato una specie di collezione di rottami raccolti dapprima tra gli scarti di lavorazione della fabbrica e poi, quando perde il posto [...], per le strade". "Deposito risulta" senza preposizioni suona troppo tecnico e troppo moderno, secondo me. Va tenuto presente che siamo nella Russia degli anni 30. Grazie comunque per l'idea (e mi scuso per non aver dato tutte le informazioni necessarie). Spesso in effetti spostare gli elementi della frase è un'ottima soluzione.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Simenon e ciao a tutti  

E' solo un'idea e non so possa andare bene, ma forse puoi addirittura omettere la precisazione del "locale" 
Per esempio: "Ha creato una specie di collezione di rottami/pezzi difettosi/avanzi di lavorazione che ha raccolto tra il materiale scartato dalla fabbrica".


----------



## pulteney

Anja.Ann said:


> "Ha creato una specie di collezione di rottami/pezzi difettosi/avanzi di lavorazione che ha raccolto tra il materiale scartato dalla fabbrica".


A me piace, molto!  I docenti di storia economica non se la prenderanno. Proposta: "Ha creato [...] che ha raccolto *tra il materiale di scarto della fabbrica*".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pulteney  

Sì, vero, anche "tra il _materiale di scarto _della fabbrica"!


----------



## simenon

Grazie mille Anja e pulteney. Che bravi! Anche avevo pensato di omettere il locale e di scrivere "raccolti tra gli scarti di lavorazione della fabbrica", ma in effetti come proponete voi suona meglio. Solo forse metterei il plurale: "raccolti tra i materiali di scarto della fabbrica". A me sembra che vada prorprio bene. Grazie ancora. Ciao


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ma di nulla, Simenon!


----------



## pulteney

simenon said:


> Grazie mille Anja e pulteney. Che bravi!



Mandaci una copia omaggio del libro con dedica


----------



## simenon

eh eh. se uscirà mai. che qua di questo passo non finisco più


----------

